
Ask HN: Dr. Dobb's Jolt Awards current alternative for technical books? - xadoc
The list of books that won Jolt Awards can be seen here<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;speedydeletion.wikia.com&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Jolt_Awards
======
aarongolliver
Off topic: I really miss Jolt :( and I love that Dobb kept using their name
post-bankruptcy

------
guohuang
have you seen this
[http://toptalkedbooks.com/stackoverflow/all](http://toptalkedbooks.com/stackoverflow/all)

~~~
xadoc
I have not, thanks for sharing it is nice that also collects links from
Reddit.

Other similar websites

Most mentioned in StackOverflow [http://dev-books.com/](http://dev-books.com/)

Most mentioned in Hacker News

[http://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-
news](http://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-news)

[http://ramiro.org/vis/hn-most-linked-books/](http://ramiro.org/vis/hn-most-
linked-books/)

Recommended books by guests in Developer on Fire podcast

[http://developeronfire.com/book-
recommendations](http://developeronfire.com/book-recommendations)

Personal lists

Jeff Atwood: [https://blog.codinghorror.com/recommended-reading-for-
develo...](https://blog.codinghorror.com/recommended-reading-for-developers/)

Joel Spolsky:
[http://new.joelonsoftware.com/navLinks/fog0000000262.html](http://new.joelonsoftware.com/navLinks/fog0000000262.html)

DHH: [https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3375-the-five-programming-
boo...](https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3375-the-five-programming-books-that-
meant-most-to-me)

Steve Yegge: [https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/ten-great-
books](https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/ten-great-books)

John Sonmez: [https://simpleprogrammer.com/2015/03/23/the-ultimate-list-
of...](https://simpleprogrammer.com/2015/03/23/the-ultimate-list-of-
programming-books/)

~~~
guohuang
nice, thanks for the list!

